# 2005 TT Photo Competition



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Due to the extreme popularity of the 2004 Photo/Calendar Competition it will be run again this year for the 2005 TTOC Calendar!

This years rules:- 
10 photo limit per person

Modified/photoshopped pictures *ARE* allowed

Photo's must be of TT's!

Closing date for pics, September 11th (easy to remember)

The prize is "respect"

Photo's will be used in the 2005 TTOC calendar, this will probably be a 60 page A6 sized flip calendar running from Dec 2004 to Jan 2006

Forum members will be allowed to request which week their car appears on a first come 1st served basis.

I reserve the right to change the rules!

If you would like to enter send your photo(s) to [email protected] including your forum ID.

*Please send your photo's in the highest resolution you have them (preferably the originals straight off your camera)

You can view last years 2004 Competition thread Here

If You'd like to view last years photos click the link in my sig.....

:arrow: :arrow: THIS years photo's are Here

Finally, and most importantly, have fun........... 

(PS Please note the calendar is A6 "Paper" sized, not Audi A6 sized, before anyone says anything!)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We might make the winning photo the front cover!!

PS Steve my photo is on it's way... and reserve w/c Mon 23th May


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Steve

My photo is also on it's way. Can you please reserve wc Mon 14th March.

Lou x


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Do you want the submissions to be any particular size Steve?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As hi-res as poss for printing! Prob min half mb would be a good start, but the higher the resolution the better the print?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> Do you want the submissions to be any particular size Steve?


That new sig pic of yours is the dogs hanging bits Aid !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What about undoctored pictures - how will those fair up against those that have experience/work with PS and other packages?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Saint,

Each will have their own merits... so we'll see when voting starts whether people prefer sporty, funny, arty or modified.



There is no big prize involved, let the best photo win


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

ronin said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want the submissions to be any particular size Steve?
> ...


Cheers Gav,
I'm not quite there yet, still experimenting. 

I'm hoping to get a new screensaver up and running too.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Can I reserve w/c 12th June.....pic to follow


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK THIS years photo's are Here

It's just a page to get us started, I'll hopefully spruce it up a bit, time allowing!

Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Could I reserve week surrounding May 8th please?

Pics will be submitted shortly once I have found some suitable adverse weather to drive through.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Steve,

Could you take a couple of photos of my car off this thread - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27707

I will take some more this weekend :wink:

Tar.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe the winner gets a free calendar  and the front cover the Brooklands TT picture... you know the one! Where we have ALL the TT's lined up on the banking at the end of the day 8)

It's gonna be a fantastic picture...  8)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Steve

Please can I reserve w/c 12th September 2005 and I will get some pics to you before the close date.

Cheers

Graeme...off to get some photoshop lessons


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

The site is now up to date. I've had a few emails through that have been trashed due to them being virus riddden! If your pictures aren't uploaded 
to the site let me know/resubmit them (virus free this time).

I'm looking at alternative ways of presenting them, something a bit more funky....

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm trying to find some time to take some pics but to be honest, aidb's pics are so good, I don't stand a chance 

Really top class work there aid


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My photo to follow also - can I have the week around my birthday - Dec 3rd - please.

Clive


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Can I have towards the end of March (25th)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Week containing April 15th PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now then. Can anyone 'have a word' and get some decent weather sorted for Wales? :?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Now then. Can anyone 'have a word' and get some decent weather sorted for Wales? :?


my thoughts too...so I headed south


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: 
VERY good!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Steve,
Did you get my pics, sent on the 10th? :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Steve,

Could I possibly reserve the week that includes 30th September - my birthday :roll: Photos to follow.

Thanks

Moley


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sent  hope you get them   
Can i have week around 31st may


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Steve,

Could you reserve the week of around the 21st August for me please, photos will be sent to you soon.

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Senna said:


> I'm trying to find some time to take some pics but to be honest, aidb's pics are so good, I don't stand a chance.


Don't be daft mate. It's the location that makes them, if you like that sort of thing. I found that the pics I liked best in last years contest were location dependant, or a bit unusual. I saw a lot of TT pics when I was compiling the screen saver. ScoTTy's superb mountain in the background (Mont Blanc?) pic from last year illustrates this point perfectly.

If you've seen one three quarter shot with the petrol cap on it, you've seen them all. (No offence to those who've done this though) 

Anyway, enough of my rambling, get out there and get those pics taken.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Senna said:


> I'm trying to find some time to take some pics but to be honest, aidb's pics are so good, I don't stand a chance
> 
> Really top class work there aid


Its all very simple

Get a camera - pref a digi one - no need to go OTT either 3mbp is more than enough - park car in location of choice - aim camera at car - click. Job done apart from uploading to pc -> then to SteveTT. Simple stuff.
Don't be put off the ones that use PS etc to enhance the pic - simple pics are usually the best and can be more sincere.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

saint said:


> 3mbp is more than enough


Or even a 2mbp.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, the site has been updated, sorry for the slow updating (work!), I'll try harder next time, honest!

Still working on a proper web album for these images, it's proving tricky to use the cgi server :!:

Keep 'em coming........

Steve


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Could someone please include at least one pic featuring a TT and titties?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

All,
Check out the new system for displaying this years photo's.....

http://cgi.sjbuck.plus.com//gallery

I've only just made it live so it'll probably change a bit over the weekend, will add new pictures soon........
Comments? Good/Bad?!

Steve


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I like, I like! Sweet project, keep up the good work! Sent u a few more pics too, hope u got em?
Once again, luv the photo comp albums. Glen.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad you like the new system, a massive leap from the old one!
Uploading your pics now, in fact, it's done!

You do realise that you've submitted 2 more photo's than permitted ??! [smiley=rifle.gif] :wink:

enjoy........


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

OOooops, sorry! :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We might have got a few interesting photos from today


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Looking forward to getting them


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Your site looks great Steve. 

Heh Heh,
I keep clicking on me pics to get my viewing figures up. [smiley=devil.gif]

Can something that feels so right, be so wrong? :?  :wink:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

[smiley=idea2.gif] 
You need a Homer Sipmson style "bobbing water duck" to keep pressing F5 
on your album


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Forgot to mention, when you view somebody's photo in the gallery you can add a comment to it......be nice :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have no camera  can you use this pic and cut off the nice lady in yellow...

http://www.wak-tt.com/brooklands2004/DSCN7408.JPG


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I have no camera  can you use this pic and cut off the nice lady in yellow...
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/brooklands2004/DSCN7408.JPG


Check yer email John. :wink:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I have no camera  can you use this pic and cut off the nice lady in yellow...
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/brooklands2004/DSCN7408.JPG


Photo addded, nice yellow lady "removed"!

http://cgi.sjbuck.plus.com//gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album18&id=TTotal

Steve


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

That's great Steve.  
I just chopped her off.  :wink:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Chopping her off would have been the quickest option 

LoveiTT and Aycer, your pictures are uploaded......like the TT on the moon picture, very good!

Steve


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks Steve


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

i would try....it's possible??? :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Steve, rest to follow soon :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just sent up the cropped pic that Aid kindly sorted for me, hope that now I dont have 2 entries  .Not that I stand any chance at all of getting such a boring pic included :? 
Cheers guys


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the moon buggy Graham, very 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame you missed the front of the car off Graham! Guess you had to nip out quick before the Earthlight faded LOL ! :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Steve,

Just been out to take some photos but too many people around!!!

Can you reserve the week with 6th April in for me.

Thanks


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You're doing a grand job Steve and particularly like the new stylee album.

Well done.


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Steve

Sent you some pics could you pencil me in for wk 17th July it's my birthday, were gonna party!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> You're doing a grand job Steve and particularly like the new stylee album.
> 
> Well done.


Cheers, glad the effort was worth the while. Hope I don't exceed my webspace limit with my ISP though :roll:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Bilbo Baggins, your pictures have been uploaded to the site...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Steve, just sent you another one to put into my folder please m8.

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

LoveiTT & L8_Orgy new photos uploaded!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Cheers Steve. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Likewise with me Steve, thanks.

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

It says "album empty"


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Just noticed this myself. Looks like it'll be down until I fix it :evil: 
I have no idea at the moment why all the images have been lost, but no doubt it's going to be a right ball ache getting them back.....not happy!

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

stevett said:


> Just noticed this myself. Looks like it'll be down until I fix it :evil:
> I have no idea at the moment why all the images have been lost, but no doubt it's going to be a right ball ache getting them back.....not happy!
> 
> Steve


Sorry Steve  , hope they have not gone to far :? :?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Seems I can't log in as admin either :? 
Might have to copy back all the original database config files. REALLY annoying...will have to wait until tomorrow unfortunately.

Apologies for this guys 'n' gals 

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

stevett said:


> Seems I can't log in as admin either :?
> Might have to copy back all the original database config files. REALLY annoying...will have to wait until tomorrow unfortunately.
> 
> Apologies for this guys 'n' gals
> ...


No need to apologies  not your fault , and you are doing a great job on this , good luck :x :x


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

and it's finally fixed! what a pain. Had to recreate the main album and re-add the nested albums. Luckily all the hits have been retained!

Steve


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Steve, looks like I've been left out 

Do you need me to resend the pics.

Graham


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

bugger! Of all the ones to miss out as well! I still have all the original pictures so I'll upload again when I get back tonight.
Thanks for letting me know.
Steve


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No problems Steve, you're doing a grand job.

Graham


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

can i reserve the week of 2nd september ill go get some pics this weekend, cheers


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

LoveiTT, all pics are back up there, let me know if I missed any!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

They're fine Steve and thanks once again. I'll send a few more later.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Steve, I've just sent you one more to put in the folder. Thanks.

Graham


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Done!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Your outside/inside TV's are wonderful Graham.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you Aid, thats very kind. I just fancied doing something a little different.

Graham


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Another two photos have been sent to Steve


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you sure Mr Orgy??  Can't see them!

Steve


----------



## sharc (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi 
I sent in 7 or 8 pics a few days ago but they are not in the gallery yet. Should I resend them?

Andy.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I sent two pics over the weekend... hope they weren't too big for my email filter!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stevett said:


> Are you sure Mr Orgy??  Can't see them!
> 
> Steve


You still not got them?

I sent you two photos yesterday evening, still not there?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, all pics have been found and uploaded! Nothing is too big for my email inbox (!)
New pics have been posted for

L8_Orgy
Rosy
Garvin
QuackingPlums

enjoy!

Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice one Stevie,

Thanks.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

no probs, also added one to my album as well!

Steve


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I've just been checking the contest out for screen saver pics.

Rosy, your pics are brill.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Some really cool pics - Graham's Photoshop skills will take some topping.

I'd have a go, but I suppose a TT might be needed... 

Pete


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Can I book for week of December 2? Thanx.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the photo's TTears, they are now uploaded. I've rubbed out the silver TT (hope I got the right picture!)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks, they look great. You can use my new sig pic too, if you want [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

stevett said:


> Thanks for the photo's TTears, they are now uploaded. I've rubbed out the silver TT (hope I got the right picture!)
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Hey Steve, 
That cheeky TTears got me to do one too, :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/ArisSigPic.jpg


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Steve, whats all this booking dates about. Explain? Cheers, Glen.


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

aidb said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the photo's TTears, they are now uploaded. I've rubbed out the silver TT (hope I got the right picture!)
> ...


Hahaha! I tricked you both, having you working for me... :twisted: (j/k)

Sorry, there was no such intention, I had almost forgoten I had asked the same from both. Thanks anyway Aidan and Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

gworks said:


> Steve, whats all this booking dates about. Explain? Cheers, Glen.


You can pick any week you want providing anyone else hasn't already chosen it, and if your photo gets in the calendar, it will appear on this week/month.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Cool, then I would like to request May 29th please, my B'day!     
If poss, cheers Steve. Glen


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Just in case you haven't received them Steve, i've sent you another two.

Thanks


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr Orgy, your pictures have now been uploaded. Please don't tell me that's your house, or I shall be very jealous!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, booked weeks are now available to view.......

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/2005Cale ... ations.htm

Steve


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for booking my week - I shall get some photos ASAP - but the standard is so high, it'll be hard to match.

Moley


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stevett said:


> Mr Orgy, your pictures have now been uploaded. Please don't tell me that's your house, or I shall be very jealous!


  (What should i say!!??) :roll: :wink:

Cheers Stevie.

P.S. I can't get onto your "buckl" site to see the reservation dates.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you get an error message? Should be available for all to see, teh link still works for me :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stevett said:


> Do you get an error message? Should be available for all to see, teh link still works for me :?


Works now, before i was just getting a blank page.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

It's working fine for me. 

Can you put me down for week commencing 21/11/2005 please Steve?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad it's working for you aagin.

Done Aid!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Ahh I see - put me down for 26 December then...

Ta,

Jonathan


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Tis done! Link added to sig as well.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

w/c 7th March please


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Also done


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Cheers for posting the new pic up Steve! :wink:


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

Mailed a picture of my Pride and Joy that I took last weekend with the Wensleydale valley as the background


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Done Britch!
Love the reg plate as well, very inventive!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Steve,

I've e-mailed 3 photos for inclusion if you could please.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Steve - please find attached 2 high res images from [email protected] possible could I reserve w/c 23 May. Many thanks for running it again this year.

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Mark, that week has already been taken. Its the week of my Bday, so I had to go for the beginning if the month.....DOH! :roll: 
Steve should be able to provide you with a list of dates available.
Cheers, Glen.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Hi Steve

I've just sent you my entries for the TT photo competition

Cheers


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Steve,

I've just had 2 of my photo entries returned undelivered. Not sure what the problem is. I've sent you an email asking if you want them putting on a CD in the mail.

Cheers


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Mackem, I've sent you an IM, you first 5 photo's filled up the TTOC mailbox (26MB!), please resubmit the other two.

If anyone else has had mail bounce back in the last 2 days please resend, all should be OK now.

Cheers


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Hi Steve

I've sent just one of the pics, don't want to fill your inbox on the final day :roll:

Cheers


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Marque said:


> Steve - please find attached 2 high res images from [email protected] possible could I reserve w/c 23 May. Many thanks for running it again this year.
> 
> Kind regards
> Mark


See the link in my sig for calendar reservations. That week has gone (why is it so popular?!) Closest is 9th May :?:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Loads of new pictures uploaded today (including my Alicia pic!  ) The total must be nudging 200..... 12 hours left! 8)


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Just sent some more pics
Thanks  
ANT


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

No worries re dates - any week will do (26th is my B'day) hence the priginal request - very popular day 'cos of all the baby boomers I guess.

Regards
M


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Did you get my pics yesterday?
I think they went OK :? 
ANT


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

stevett said:


> Loads of new pictures uploaded today (including my Alicia pic!  ) The total must be nudging 200..... 12 hours left! 8)


You could have done n the nuddy.  :wink:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

ANT said:


> Did you get my pics yesterday?
> I think they went OK :?
> ANT


Yep, got them, not uploaded, very good they are to! What camera did you use?

Sorry for the delay.

Steve


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Steve, any reason why my sig pic has gone off ?

http://cgi.sjbuck.plus.com/gallery/albu ... .sized.jpg

It just dont work any more...


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

yep, I ran out of websapce (250MB)! Unfortunately plusnet closed the site down straight away, fair enough as I was using 340MB. I've got it down to 200MB now, just waiting for them to reactivate it, sorry for the delay


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Steve, sorry for the delay :? in the reply, it was a Canon D10 with a 17~40 L lens
ANT


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Steve,

Did you receive my three pics? I've only just got back from 2 weeks away and just tried to check but can't seem to access the web site - I get a forbidden access error message 

Moley


----------



## sharc (Sep 30, 2002)

Just wondering when the results will be announced for this competition.
I don't expect to win but it will be nice to know if any of my pics made it onto the calendar.

Andy.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

moley said:


> Steve,
> 
> Did you receive my three pics? I've only just got back from 2 weeks away and just tried to check but can't seem to access the web site - I get a forbidden access error message
> 
> Moley


Woo hoo. I can now access the site and my pics are there - many thanks Steve.

Moley


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry about the delay with that. the site took longer to get back up than expected :?

Steve


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Steve,
Will peeps be able to vote for thier fave piccy(s) this time?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Not sure yet, after the problems last time maybe not!
If we do the weekly calendar we should have enough slots to accomodate most of the entrants although we obviously can't just print and old picture, it has to make the grade


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Could we get an independent person to judge?


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Some of my pics aren't working!!!! :? Steve please have a look at them!!  
ANT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> Could we get an independent person to judge?


Why not let the 'other marques' posse have the vote?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We could see whether Calum would judge it


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

What is going on with this competition?

My girlfriend (!!!) rightly asked the question the other night and i told her no voting or anything had taken place and she sarcastically said i should make a thread about this in the Flame Room.

What's going on anyone???


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I second that, what is going on with this comp? :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

It is starting to get close to 2005 :roll:

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Steve and myself are still discussing what and how we do whatever we're gonna do  

We'll have some news soooooooon, I promise.  :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

nutts said:


> Steve and myself are still discussing what and how we do whatever we're gonna do
> 
> We'll have some news soooooooon, I promise.  :lol:


A week later, and we haven't heard anything. Any news?

I seriously doubt the calendar will be ready for the new year at this rate.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I traded a couple of IM's with Steve and then he disappeared :?

The problem is that we are about 15-20 pics short for the calendar... so we need

- new owners to send Steve their chosen calendar pic and choose a date.
- those that have already chosen a date, to choose another date as well.

We can add press photos to pad out the calendar, but this wasn't the original concept... :?

The other issue is that we have too many pics per person! How do we know which pic people wanted in the calendar?

I thought the idea was that we would ask people to send their 1 pic in... :?

The calendar (providing the quotes look ok & we can find a way to select the right pic per person) should still be done in time for Xmas.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

nutts said:


> I traded a couple of IM's with Steve and then he disappeared :?
> 
> The problem is that we are about 15-20 pics short for the calendar... so we need
> 
> ...


I see! Now i get what's going on.

I don't mind which photo of mine appears in calendar ( i sent in 13 photos to Stevie , so if you want to use a couple more of mine, please do so 

Errrm, apart from using more than photo per user, i can't think of anything else to spread it out.

Why not have a vote like last year, where the remaining 15/20 places go to the most popular 15/20 photos?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

nutts said:


> I traded a couple of IM's with Steve and then he disappeared :?
> 
> The problem is that we are about 15-20 pics short for the calendar... so we need
> 
> ...


I will send a couple more pics of the TT since its had more bits done to it. Will send some new ones tomorrow for you Mark to Steve if this will help at all. Now to find a good background


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the offer of more pictures, send them to me ASAP please at
[email protected] 

The gallery is working properly again.
ANT I've updated your broken pictures.
Jay, I've added your picture as well.

Any more for any more?

Additionally if you have submitted more than one calendar-worthy pic feel free to email me another date you'd like to use, see the link in my sig to see which dates are free.

Thanks
Steve :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stevett said:


> Thanks for the offer of more pictures, send them to me ASAP please at
> [email protected]
> 
> The gallery is working properly again.
> ...


Can i please have the week commencing 27/12/05 or (and!) 10/10/05

Thanks


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

If the week starting the 3rd July is still vacant, I wouldn't mind that - perhaps using the pic with the hay bales in the background.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Not fussed about any other date to be honest steve. U choose! Will be sending over the new pics soon!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Do you still need some photos as I have quite a few of my lovely TT?

How about, Comic book TT... :lol:


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Steve/Mark

Did you get my photo? (sent 16th) :?

Are you after any more still?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

New photo's posted for the following people:-

Markebears
JRV
Jim Lunn Love Gun
b beppe21

Thanks to all!
Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Based on the sales of the last calendar, the TTOC committee have decided that we can't risk members money on what is basically a risky venture. We just about broke even on the last calendar and that was through an immense amount of hard work, essentially brow beating sales from people and we aren't prepared to do that again.

Apologies if anyone is inconvenienced. 

We will review the possibilities of a 2006 calendar, mid 2005... but we would probably need pre-orders to make it a goer... :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh  :x

So all that picture taking for nothing 

I was really looking forward to my calendar.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Gutted, but at the same time a bit relieved since I wanted to take more pics of how the car is now, but havent had the weather to do it. 
Glen


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

nutts said:


> Based on the sales of the last calendar, the TTOC committee have decided that we can't risk members money on what is basically a risky venture. We just about broke even on the last calendar and that was through an immense amount of hard work, essentially brow beating sales from people and we aren't prepared to do that again.


How about adding a TT picture to the Forum calendar each day, which might get more people looking at the calendar just to see if their car is the pic of the day..

John


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

MikeyB im pretty impressed with your art skills, keep up the good work :!:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers dj c225. Much appreciated.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a real shame. I know last years calendar took a LOT of effort to put together and cost a lot to produce. I'm think we did well to break even to be honest :? Well done for that.
The photo's weren't all taken in vein ORGY, they're all still on the website for future reference, and I'm sure you all enjoyed your bit of photography, I know I did!
If you have more, send them through and I'll add them to the site anyway.
Thanks for the support
Steve


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> We will review the possibilities of a 2006 calendar, mid 2005... but we would probably need pre-orders to make it a goer... :?


Put me down for a few please [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Ladies and Gents,

In 2003 I put together a word document TT calendar for people to print out and stick in a CD case on their desk. It's easy and anyone can do it (only prob is deciding on the 'best' photos). Alternatively I could do a template and everyone can stick their own choice of photos in for printing out. This saves the TTOC shelling out for calendars and those that want a 2005 one can still have one.

Thoughts?

Rhod


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Anyone who comes to me for calendars rarely comes back a 2nd time, most of the time i try to put charities and small clubs off because the usually small numbers needed compared to the very high costs involved means that the calendars need to be priced high just to cover the costs and this puts most people off.

IIRC none of the organisations that i've printed/sorced calendars for have ever covered their costs let alone make a profit. 

It's a shame as i know my car which is usually the cleanest on the forum would have made the cover (if i'd got round to posting the pic's in) 

I do know all this because a printer is what i am


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

After last years attempt (and knowing the printing costs) it amazed me to see the low prices of calendars in WHSMiths, they must knock them out in the 10's of thousands to get the price down, which is of course what they do!
The photo comp was not in vein though, the pics were put to good use in Aid's screen saver


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I really wanted a calendar this year, but costs and to a certain degree time was against us... if we are to do one next year then we need to have completed the photo collection by Sept. This will allow us to have it designed, approved and printed in-time to allow purchase and despatch for the year end.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

So, almost 3 months after the entry deadline, it seems that this farcical project is to be scrapped due to the high cost of printing calendars. Am I missing something here, what's happened to the photo competition?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

nutts said:


> I really wanted a calendar this year, but costs and to a certain degree time was against us... if we are to do one next year then we need to have completed the photo collection by Sept. This will allow us to have it designed, approved and printed in-time to allow purchase and despatch for the year end.


You want to have all the pic's by august the 2nd week at the latest. :wink:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Mackem said:


> So, almost 3 months after the entry deadline, it seems that this farcical project is to be scrapped due to the high cost of printing calendars. Am I missing something here, what's happened to the photo competition?


The competitions primary role is to gather pictures for use in the calendar. The prize was to have the best photo on the front cover, or even just included on one of the pages. I know a lot of people have enjoyed taking part, viewed each other photo's and actually learning a bit about photography and photo editing.
Farcical? If you'd like to assist next year please feel free. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mackem said:


> So, almost 3 months after the entry deadline, it seems that this farcical project is to be scrapped due to the high cost of printing calendars. Am I missing something here, what's happened to the photo competition?


I tend to agree with Steve here... feel free to volunteer next time, instead of standing on the sidelines shouting comments. We not only run the TTOC at a significant expense to ourselves, but try to hold down a fulltime job, a family... and in some cases redundancy, divorce, house moves and serious illness. BUT in all the above cases, the people that help to run the OC have tried to keep it going... occasionally though time is against us and we also have to be cognicant of spending members money on a "project" that won't provide a breakeven point (last years calendar is a case-in-point). Did you buy one last year?

Farcical? I take objection to :? Please consider your post again, in the cold light of day...


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

nutts said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > So, almost 3 months after the entry deadline, it seems that this farcical project is to be scrapped due to the high cost of printing calendars. Am I missing something here, what's happened to the photo competition?
> ...


Nutts

This Forum is about opinions and I was expressing mine.

You're right, "farcical" was the wrong word to use. A farce is normally funny, the sort of thing they used to do in the West End a few years ago with lots of silly one liners and the odd trouser dropping. Yes, I can think of a much more appropriate word to call this competition but I don't want to be rude!

I wasn't shouting comments from the sidelines as you put it, it was a suggestion about the actual photo competition. Even without the calendar, you could have recovered this shambles by announcing a winner. It would have taken all of 5 minutes and you could have even given a small prize, maybe some care care products from that nice man Wax Wizard!

To blame the printing costs is one thing but did you have to bring up all your personal problems as well, redundancy, divorce, house moves and serious illness as a reason for abandoning the project?

If you are still out of work, I have a good friend who is a Recruitment Consultant. If you wish, I can give him your details, I'm sure he'd be up for the challenge.

I would have volunteered to help but after 3 months, it's a bit late now don't you think? Anyway, I'm not even a fee paying member of the TTOC so it wouldn't be right. However, I do have one of those TTOC badges but I don't know where to put it on my car. Maybe you could suggest where I can stick it.........

OK, I admit it. I didn't buy a calendar last year but I guess you knew that anyway. Are you blaming me for not buying last year's calendar as the reason for not breaking even?

Anyway, keep up the good work, Brian Rix would be proud of you!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Mackem, the guys have put loads of effort in to this and your comments are way over the top IMO. It is easy to say that you are not shouting from the sidelines (when you are BTW) and that you 'would' have helped after the event :?

I was looking forward to purchasing a calender and potentially seeing my motor in their, and am a little disappointed, as I'm sure are many, but if it can't be done then that's that. Can you not manage a little empathy, rather than just sarcasm...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Ah well, no point crying any further over it this year... let's all brush up on our photography/photoshop skills for next year! 

If there's a pre-order thread anywhere, put me on it! 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mackem said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Mackem said:
> ...


The photo comp had nothing to do with the TTOC... it was a forum run competition. We were going to use the photos in the calendar. So why is up to me to "recover this shambles" :?

The "personal" problems were not necessarily mine, but were indicative problems faced by committee members and OC helpers. Reading back through my post, I can't see where I actually blamed a list of personal problems on not delivering the calendar :? I referred to the difficulties in keeping a club running... Are you aware of what it takes to run a club? it's like running a small business and when you face problems, some things suffer. Fact of life... in this case the calendar suffered.

I made a few clarification points and only specifically asked you to reconsider the use of "farcical".

And no I didn't know that you hadn't purchased a 2004 calendar (although we do have some left if you fancy one :wink: ), I was guessing... :roll:

Oh and I suggest that you put your TTOC badge on the rear of your TT and then buy a membership from http://membership.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Nutts

Thanks for your reply to my mischevious post. It was meant to be tongue in cheek and I'm glad you took it in good spirit.

I will be doing my application for the TTOC as suggested and look forward to meeting with you sometime....

Cheers and have a great Christmas!

Mackem


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mackem said:


> Nutts
> 
> Thanks for your reply to my mischevious post. It was meant to be tongue in cheek and I'm glad you took it in good spirit.
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Mackem said:


> Nutts
> 
> Thanks for your reply to my mischevious post. It was meant to be tongue in cheek and I'm glad you took it in good spirit.
> 
> ...


 quality back tracking m8 :lol: :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I guess we're all disappointed the calendar kind of fizzled out. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

aidb said:


> I guess we're all disappointed the calendar kind of fizzled out. :?


We had the same type of enthusiasm for the 2004 calendar... which enabled us to sell 8 calendars. We had to almost force people to buy them after that. Enthusiasm doesn help sell thingsâ€¦ unfortunately. Next time we do one weâ€™ll get pre-orders (paid) and if we have enough, weâ€™ll be fine. Unfortunately, itâ€™s not like buying a TTOCpolo shirt, because with these we can keep stock, as they are not â€œdatedâ€ :?


----------



## PammyV2 (Jan 6, 2005)

we have a similar problem on another forum - dogs! About half a dozen members are really really keen to have a calendar. One went so far to produce a mock up and send it to the mods to try and pursuade us - but unless you can guarantee your sales will cover your costs it's too big a gamble to take and to expect the forum admin/mod team to cover the costs. Unless those who want one are willing to pay the pro-rata cost of actual production against sales of course :wink:

The problem is the interest only lies with the members with that level of enthusiasm. It's not the kind of thing you can send as a pressy to Aunty Ethel or Uncle Bert


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> We had the same type of enthusiasm for the 2004 calendar... which enabled us to sell 8 calendars. We had to almost force people to buy them after that. Enthusiasm doesn help sell thingsâ€¦ unfortunately. Next time we do one weâ€™ll get pre-orders (paid) and if we have enough, weâ€™ll be fine. Unfortunately, itâ€™s not like buying a TTOCpolo shirt, because with these we can keep stock, as they are not â€œdatedâ€ :?


Well at least those of us who invested in the 2004 calender can still enjoy it for another month 

It is a shame about the 2005 calender, or lack of. I was looking forward to showing off my car to the people at work. I got loads of comments about the 2004 one on my desk.

Maybe next year.

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If there is enough REAL interest, backed by cash then there should not be a problem next year! Or we could do a June 2005 to Dec 2007 (18 month calendar :wink: )


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi ive uploaded my pics if any are to be used at all can i reserve the 1st week of november

thanks

steve


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

not sure whos producing or was organising these but if someone can maybe produce the artwork or something (I could do it for a small contribution a few beers :wink: ) , I can print them digitally one at a time to order for about Â£6 each inc P&P to the UK. Just an idea... PM me if anyone wants further details...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

S11 W TT are you a printer mate ?


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

yep yep, i am indeed


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

must add there is a 15% discount to ALL Forum members...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

S11 W TT said:


> must add there is a 15% discount to ALL Forum members...


You have an IM


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

If any of these are any use 2nd week in Nov pleas.

http://public.fotki.com/vin/tt/

Mike


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

this years photo link dont work?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> this years photo link dont work?


Yeah it looks like my gallery system has another problem (caused by the ISP).
I'll take a look and try and fix.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

stevett said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > this years photo link dont work?
> ...


no luck fixing?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope, it looks like all my galleries have been deleted, either by a virus/hacker or a glitch in the software (more likely). I've still got all the pictures locally though, I'll stick to using fotki in future I think! :x


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

can we still enter, I sent some pics but dont know if they have been recieved? Link still down I guess for this years comp pics :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Boba FeTT said:


> can we still enter, I sent some pics but dont know if they have been recieved? Link still down I guess for this years comp pics :?


The comp never really got anywhere this year..... so little point.... maybe for next year.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> can we still enter, I sent some pics but dont know if they have been recieved? Link still down I guess for this years comp pics :?


The link is back up now. I'm moving the photo's over to my Fotki account (see sig). Sorry for the delay. There are a lot of photos!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A great site Steve. Thank's for going to all the trouble.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for going to the trouble of posting the competition pictures on your Fotki site Steve, nice job!

Cheers

Mackem

http://www.fotki.com/mackem


----------



## d9cky0 (Apr 26, 2005)

hi steve,
i tried to send 4 photo`s to [email protected] can you tell me if they got there & where they could be viewed.

thanks dek :?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

no I didn't receive them unfortunately. I you want to send them directly to me try [email protected] 

The link to the pics can be found in my sig.

Steve


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

d9cky0 said:


> hi steve,
> i tried to send 4 photo`s to [email protected] can you tell me if they got there & where they could be viewed.
> 
> thanks dek :?


http://public.fotki.com/sjbuck/audi_tt_ ... -2/d9cky0/

Thanks for your email


----------



## nick941741 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Steve, can you tell me if you got my pics, sent them a couple of weeks ago, three in total.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

http://public.fotki.com/sjbuck/audi_tt_ ... nick941741

Sorry for the delay,

Steve


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Steve, I sent my pictures to the address in the fist post and have received a mail undeliverable report, I will try you own address at mailto:[email protected] Thanks for all the good work
Brian


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, I've received them and will add to the site tonight 

Steve


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Had some spare time so I've uploaded them already.......

http://public.fotki.com/sjbuck/audi_tt_ ... -2/britch/

Steve.........


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

stevett said:


> Had some spare time so I've uploaded them already.......
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/sjbuck/audi_tt_ ... -2/britch/
> 
> Steve.........


Steve, your a Star, thank's very much for all you hard work, 8) 
Brian


----------

